# I Have A Good Question



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a few dogs right. People see them and say "Pit bull". So, lets say they aren't registered LOL (they aren't) and someone asks, "what kind of dog is it". What would be the honest response?

I know Pit Bull is a generic term that the majority of people who don't know better use for any dog that looks like a "pit bull" type of dog. I've done research on dogs in general for a while now. I find it all interesting and I'm pretty up to date.

So, the question would be if someone asks me what kind of dog I have would it be safer to just tell them it's an American Bully, seeing how I don't have the papers to prove it either way?

Is bully the right term? 

I've read the crap out of these forums and I understand what you guys are saying about most of the issues discussed. I'm just wondering and I'm sure it's a matter of opinion, but should I just tell people it's a pit bull and leave it at that or tell them it's a bully and try to explain and/or educate people on the subject?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Just say he's the four legged type..lol..:roll:


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL 

Where I live in South Texas you have a lot of people making puppies and not knowing what they are. All they know is Blue nose, Red nose, Razors Edge and Gotti.

Can we make a gues on what Zeus is?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm guessing he's RE/Gotti american bully but I'm just speculating..


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

tell them its a bully cause people will want to know what that is and you will have the time to yalk to them about our breed and inlighten them a lil bit . lets you open a door and maybe change a mind or two .


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

texpitbull2 said:


> tell them its a bully cause people will want to know what that is and you will have the time to yalk to them about our breed and inlighten them a lil bit . lets you open a door and maybe change a mind or two .


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I was told something like RE/Gotti. I hear people saying that so much down here and some look real TUFF, but others look like they are part Labrador or something...

Zeus had that look I wanted. He's only 2 months old and looks like he's going to be one bad dude


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He's a cutie.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

If you don't actually know the bloodlines then don't claim them is my opinion on that. However there should be no harm in telling them that he is AmBully, because like tex said, it will lead to questions and you will get an opportunity to educate someone. 

Another opportunity you could take to educate someone is to let them know that "red nose" and "blue nose" are not breeds or types of pit bulls but are a description of the dogs actual nose color. Those are common terms thrown around without people understanding the meaning.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I can only go by what I was told. I don't have any documentation to confirm it. You can tell by looking at him he's got some of this and some of that LOL :hammer:. So, I was just guessing Bully would be the right thing to say.

I do know what you mean though. I've run into people and have been told things like "my dog is 100% pure breed bluenose". Things like that. I use to think it must be some kind of breed of dog too.

I've read about it here and there and learn new stuff all the time. I'm no expert and that's why I come to these forums. :woof:


----------

